# Gibson SG - Most comfortable guitar to play?



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello All,

I know that is a loaded question, but I have found the Gibson SG to be the most comfortable guitar to play for me. Based off the other guitars I have owned, here is why:

Fender Stratocaster - strings are to close to the body and the middle pickup gets in my way
Jackson DK2 Dinky - same as above
"Vintage" Les Paul - body is way to thick, forearm gets cut off on the body and was very heavy
Epiphone LP100 - although the body is much thinner than an actual Les Paul, there is no forearm contour so I have the same problem with it

I think a thin body Les Paul like the Custom Lite or LTD/ESP options with a forearm contour would be the cats meow. What do you guys find to be comfortable playing guitars for yourself?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've played quite a few guitars and I must agree. I've never thought the SG was cool looking, still don't. But what a comfy guitar to play. I would imagine the PRS Mira would be similarly comfortable. Just a guess. Next in line in terms of comfort is the Strat (my favourite all around guitar).


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've played quite a few guitars and I must agree. I've never thought the SG was cool looking, still don't. But what a comfy guitar to play. I would imagine the PRS Mira would be similarly comfortable. Just a guess. Next in line in terms of comfort is the Strat (my favourite all around guitar).


I have a Mira and find that the comfort level is way higher than anything I've played. The coil tap is an added bonus. I'm in a real good place right now.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

While this is all pretty subjective. For sheer comfort, I'd probably say the Parker Fly is the most comfortable I've played. BY FAR, not the type of guitar I like tone-wise and looks wise, but clearly they are engineered for comfort above all else.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What about a tele with a belly cut and a forearm cut?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've played quite a few guitars and I must agree. I've never thought the SG was cool looking, still don't. But what a comfy guitar to play. I would imagine the PRS Mira would be similarly comfortable. Just a guess. Next in line in terms of comfort is the Strat (my favourite all around guitar).


I can't believe you don't think the SG is cool looking. Thats like saying this girl isn't hot. So symmetrical, so gorgeous!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Accidentally neg'ing a babe :/

It all depends on your build and preferred playing height. I tried an sg and put it right back. I get along with the mira, les pauls, strats, superstrats... Barrel-chested with a belly...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I've played quite a few guitars and I must agree._* I've never thought the SG was cool looking,*_ still don't. But what a comfy guitar to play. I would imagine the PRS Mira would be similarly comfortable. Just a guess. Next in line in terms of comfort is the Strat (my favourite all around guitar).


The SG is cool looking if you drive a Batmobile and wear a Bat hood. In all other circumstances, I agree with you.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The SG is comfortable with one exception....they tend to be neck heavy which is an irritating short coming. Having said that, my current SG has a somewhat heavier body which seems to keep the neck from slipping downward while playing.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I was with my Daughter this afternoon at the future shop. 
I was wandering around bored when I noticed a rack of guitars.
I walked up and found two gibsons and a fender.
One of the gibsons was an sg. I have owned a couple of sg's. This one was nice.
Chunky neck, great fretwork, and a good balance.
$549.
future shop.
who knew?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I've got an old Aria SG copy that I consider to be the most comfortable guit I've handled for any length of time. That said, I rented a 2005 or 2006 Gibson SG so I'd have a frame of reference after finding my Aria, and it was noticibly too neck-heavy for me to play without having to constantly combat its desire to neck-dive.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

A few weeks back i was playing a new SG and liked it but just couldnt bond with it at the store. I ended up buying a '98 PRS standard which i just love. It sounds incredible and is a joy to play. I also have a G&L ASAT Classic S that is also very comfortable to play. It has the belly cut and the rounded corner for the forearm.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i dont get along with SGs....and stratocasters. (even though I do own a strat)

pauls and teles for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh my. She's hot! 



dcole said:


> I can't believe you don't think the SG is cool looking. Thats like saying this girl isn't hot. So symmetrical, so gorgeous!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

For me, the most comfortable was the EVH Special I had. The way it's set up, it feels like a very short reach to the headstock, so the whole neck is easily accessible. I have 100% the exact opposite problem with SG's, it just feels like such a huge reach to get down to cowboy chord country.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

keto said:


> For me, the most comfortable was the EVH Special I had. The way it's set up, it feels like a very short reach to the headstock, so the whole neck is easily accessible. I have 100% the exact opposite problem with SG's, it just feels like such a huge reach to get down to cowboy chord country.


Lol, cowboy chord country, I haven't heard that one before. Is that open chords? 

I have heard of the neck drop problem, and worried about that when I went out and bought mine, but I have not noticed that at all. I play 95% of the time standing up. I think with the strap button on the back of the guitar combined with standing, this offsets the neck droop as the body is positioned lower then the neck. I don't play like this:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I owned one SG, a really nice '61 Special RI. I too found to be reaching for the open chords.
I also find the control knobs to be awkward/cramped. That guitar didn't neck dive though.

The most comfortable guitar that I've tried is a Strat, or some variation of one.
My Suhr S1 and my EBMM AL are just about perfect for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I find Strats and Les Pauls very comfortable.

V's are also surprisingly comfortable.

SGs always seems neck heavy to me and for that reason I don't find them comfortable.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

SGs are neck heavy and the body contour sometimes tips on my lap if I'm sitting. Love the look though, and all things considered I still prefer an SG over an LP any day.

However, the venerable Telecaster is my electric of choice for a variety of reasons including comfort. An arm bevel helps but isn't necessary for me. Strats are fine too, the centre pickup is not an issue since I tend to keep it lowered a bit and I don't dig in when I pick. Second maybe to the Tele is a Gretsch, the humble Electromatic gives me everything except high fret access.

To each their own.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

I have chronic tendonitis in my left shoulder. My SG feels best because it's light weight.
Can't stand the looks of the batwing pick guard though. Looks better with the small PG.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've wanted an SG since the 70s when I was such a huge fan of Alice Cooper and Frank Zappa.

Someday maybe I'll have one made with a heavier body but so far every one I've picked up has felt neck heavy and generally out of balance.

I love the look and action on some SGs but I just can't get past the balance, and no, using a wide leather strap that sticks to my shirt is not a solution.

My loss I guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Someday maybe I'll have one made with a heavier body but so far every one I've picked up has felt neck heavy and generally out of balance.


I wonder if taping/screwing a counterweight on the back of the body would help.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Apparently, that's the reasoning behind the Derek Trucks SG. His has the lyre tailpiece but with the tremolo assembly removed. The reasoning is that it acts as a counterweight. 



laristotle said:


> I wonder if taping/screwing a counterweight on the back of the body would help.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't believe I'm the FIRST to suggest that a Strat is simply THE MOST COMFORTABLE guitar to play ever created. Putting neck profiles aside for a minute, they're totally subjective (unless you have unbelievably small or large hands the require a certain profile). The body contours just snuggle in regardless of whether you play seated or standing. Regardless of whether it's slung up high or low. It just finds a corner and snuggles right in. No sore spots on the rib cage from edges digging in. It's relatively light. On top of all that...it's a FENDER. Eat your heart out Henry...

The endless ridicule from Gibby fans can now commence...


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Strangely I've been looking for an SG for years and have yet to pick one up that feels 'right' in my hands. As others have mentioned the neck balance throws me most often, but I keep looking as I'd really like to add one to the collection.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Why ridicule? Do you consider that trolling? A Strat is a perfectly good, comfortable guitar.....so is an SG. They're different but equally good at what they do. As for edges, have you actually played an SG? It has a bevelled back so they're are no edges to dig into the rib cage



JBFairthorne said:


> I can't believe I'm the FIRST to suggest that a Strat is simply THE MOST COMFORTABLE guitar to play ever created. Putting neck profiles aside for a minute, they're totally subjective (unless you have unbelievably small or large hands the require a certain profile). The body contours just snuggle in regardless of whether you play seated or standing. Regardless of whether it's slung up high or low. It just finds a corner and snuggles right in. No sore spots on the rib cage from edges digging in. It's relatively light. On top of all that...it's a FENDER. Eat your heart out Henry...
> 
> The endless ridicule from Gibby fans can now commence...


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I find the SG gives the best access to the higher frets. The neck-heaviness can usually be solved by using a rather large strap (mine is 2.5"). To me the SG is the Gibson's Strat (very confortable and feminine with the body shape and contour).


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I have chronic tendonitis in my left shoulder. My SG feels best because it's light weight.
> Can't stand the looks of the batwing pick guard though. Looks better with the small PG.


I personally prefer the big pickguard. The small one looks like Gibson forgot to add something.





















But then there is always the one with out the pick guard:


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

surlybastard said:


> Strangely I've been looking for an SG for years and have yet to pick one up that feels 'right' in my hands. As others have mentioned the neck balance throws me most often, but I keep looking as I'd really like to add one to the collection.



try a vintage one, the feeling is completely different with those!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I've wanted an SG since the 70s when I was such a huge fan of Alice Cooper and Frank Zappa.
> 
> Someday maybe I'll have one made with a heavier body but so far every one I've picked up has felt neck heavy and generally out of balance.
> 
> ...


I copied this directly from another thread:

Angus sez...








...this is not a problem! 









But seriously, I do find this guitar needs to be handled different to work well. I found if I was grabbing the neck and putting too much arm weight into the body, the notes were constantly out of tune and shifting around as a guy was continually flexing the guitar without knowing it.

- - - Updated - - -



JBFairthorne said:


> I can't believe I'm the FIRST to suggest that a Strat is simply THE MOST COMFORTABLE guitar to play ever created. Putting neck profiles aside for a minute, they're totally subjective (unless you have unbelievably small or large hands the require a certain profile). The body contours just snuggle in regardless of whether you play seated or standing. Regardless of whether it's slung up high or low. It just finds a corner and snuggles right in. No sore spots on the rib cage from edges digging in. It's relatively light. On top of all that...it's a FENDER. Eat your heart out Henry...
> 
> The endless ridicule from Gibby fans can now commence...


I do agree that Strats are comfortable guitars as that was one of Fenders original aims in making the Strat, but coming from the Gibson world where the string to body ratio is larger, it feels like the strings on a Strat are sitting right on the body. My picking hand does a dance that goes from sweet and soft to uber aggressive so I need that extra distance and TOM bridge to have the right feel. I would not be me on a Strat and would become a different player if I could only play a Strat.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Although I prefer a larger body guitar like an ES type for personal playing comfort, SGs have always embodied the look and feel of Gibson quality to me. Even as a young 'un, picking up an SG in a guitar store just felt great (that is, until the sales person would come over with a rag to wipe off the drool and tell me to leave).


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Having the tailpiece cover without the Vibrola looks weird to me.









I also don't like the look of the little piece of plastic between the base of the neck and the pup (why do they do that!?).
Here's my '85 standard. Tim Shaw pups and side mounted input jack (no plastic thingy between pup and neck).


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

laristotle;584853I also don't like the look of the little piece of plastic between the base of the neck and the pup (why do they do that!?).
Here's my '85 standard. Tim Shaw pups and side mounted input jack (no plastic thingy between pup and neck). [/QUOTE said:


> I also don't like the little chunk of plastic between the neck and neck pickup, but that is there so you don't see the joint between neck and the body on stained/clear finished guitars such as this. Looks like your '85 prevented that by butting the pickup next to the neck joint. A solid black finish like that would also prevent you from seeing the neck joint so that the plastic would not be required, but the Cherry finish is so gorgeous.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

dcole said:


> I also don't like the little chunk of plastic between the neck and neck pickup, but that is there so you don't see the joint between neck and the body on stained/clear finished guitars such as this. Looks like your '85 prevented that by butting the pickup next to the neck joint. A solid black finish like that would also prevent you from seeing the neck joint so that the plastic would not be required, but the Cherry finish is so gorgeous.


yes, but on 80s SGs, the neck joint is different (look at laristotle's pic, the neck is set further in the body). The neck joint is better on these.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Judas68fr said:


> try a vintage one, the feeling is completely different with those!


I'm a lefty so those are few and far between unfortunately. One day I'll find one, I already own a Les Paul it seems like a waste to get another one if I just want another h/h guitar, which is why I've been looking for one


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't like Sg's.
The "Horns" look silly. and the neck joint at the body is very, very small. It's quite weak. Gibson should have made that a neck-though if they were going to make it so thin.
My Epiphone Wilshire is the same way. But that has the advantage of being good looking.

I'm not a fan of a Strat either - Except the sound. I do love the sound of three single coils.
I do not find them comfortable to play and I find the upper fret access to be pretty horrible on them. But I own one and play it quite regularly.

The Epiphone Wilshire is better looking than the SG and sounds pretty much the same when properly kitted, and has the same or better upper fret access.
For that matter a double cut LES PAUL is better looking and does the job better than an SG.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

surlybastard said:


> I'm a lefty so those are few and far between unfortunately. One day I'll find one, I already own a Les Paul it seems like a waste to get another one if I just want another h/h guitar, which is why I've been looking for one


I am a leftie too. The SG I have is a 2009 Standard.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is all about comfort so....

on an SG the strap button is behind the neck (not on the horn ) ...STRIKE ONE
- I find that all guitars with the same strap placement tend to flop around

in proportion.....the SG body is too small for the neck thus having a tendency to be neck heavy ...STRIKE TWO
- having to hold up the neck on the palm of your hand is not my idea of comfort

I dont have a strike three but seeing in general that most folks dont own an SG just might qualify..

my solution ....
get a nice telecaster and resolve a bunch of problems all in one shot.

keep on rockin

G.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I hope they are comfortable, I just took one in on trade for a old hollow body that I couldn't Bond with!
It's a 2008 sg standard in red, ( going to get out the school uniform)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Your old school duds still fit???



Oh, grow up!!!


:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been playing Gibson's for years. I love SG's! I have a 2003 SG Special that I play a lot.
I actually prefer my Les Paul over the SG, but my back can't handle it anymore (especially on those three hour jams)! I find an SG is the best of both worlds. It is light (easy on the back), and has that humbucker crunch and growl of a Les Paul. Besides, if it is good enough for Angus and Iommi, it is good enough for me!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm definitely a member of the group that can't warm up tot he SG's look, and at 6'3, 230, it also looks ridiculously small on me, but man are they slick to play. They have the fastest neck action of anything I've tried. Overall comfort for playing - Tele.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

b-nads said:


> I'm definitely a member of the group that can't warm up tot he SG's look, and at 6'3, 230, it also looks ridiculously small on me, but man are they slick to play. *They have the fastest neck action* of anything I've tried. Overall comfort for playing - Tele.


I don't understand how an SG body could have the fastest neck. Wouldn't the same neck on a different guitar be just as fast?


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

All I can say is LMAO!



djmarcelca said:


> I don't like Sg's.
> The "Horns" look silly. and the neck joint at the body is very, very small. It's quite weak. Gibson should have made that a neck-though if they were going to make it so thin.
> My Epiphone Wilshire is the same way. But that has the advantage of being good looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I used to have a 61 reissue which I traded a while back. Couldn't bond with that skinny little neck. Sounded awesome though. 

I had three MIA Strats and was looking for an SG standard since they have bigger necks. Since no one was buying strats (or at least not mine) I hit up everyone on craigslist selling an SG. I ended up trading one for an SG Faded. Love the feel of it. So comfy to play. Now I just have to mess around and find the right pickups.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, Tele's look cool too:












GTmaker said:


> this is all about comfort so....
> 
> on an SG the strap button is behind the neck (not on the horn ) ...STRIKE ONE
> - I find that all guitars with the same strap placement tend to flop around
> ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> The SG is comfortable with one exception....they tend to be neck heavy which is an irritating short coming. Having said that, my current SG has a somewhat heavier body which seems to keep the neck from slipping downward while playing.


Solved with a swede strap.

I agree that they are comfy. Don't look like they should be, but I can wear mine on stage for hours .......... and the upper fret access is awesome!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

You know, I cannot get into an SG. It's the over all size of it that throws me off. They sound great, but not a size fit for me. I don't like the vol knob position on my strat as it can get in the way, though I do like the selector and its angle, though it could use to be lower out of the strum zone. My LP is my fave guitar, but also not comfy for my hand. I think my vote for comfort, might be a tele. (though hate the horizontal selector) Then again, I sit to play...standing might change things


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Does swede stick to your shirt? Can't stand that.



allthumbs56 said:


> Solved with a swede strap.
> 
> I agree that they are comfy. Don't look like they should be, but I can wear mine on stage for hours .......... and the upper fret access is awesome!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Solved with a swede strap.


And a suckng chest wound is solved with a band aid, LOL.

Obviously lots of people play SGs so it's not as much of a concern for some as it is for others but no, all using a suede strap does is create an annoying tugging sensation on my shirt.

If the guitar doesn't sit in the pocket the way it should, I'm more inclined to solve the root cause.

IMO, the root cause is a combination of too light a body and a strange strap knob position.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't get the Tele thing personally. I've owned many guitars and even owned a Tele....once. Used it for a while but found the body like a LP, big but doesn't sound nearly as good as a LP. It went to pasture after about a year. It was ok but I wouldn't buy another.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

dcole said:


> Does swede stick to your shirt? Can't stand that.


That's how and why it works. The gravitational pull of a 10 pound LesPaul kinda sticks your shirt down too :smile-new:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A Les Paul doesn't pull your shirt forward. The weight sits right smack on your shoulder.

To me it feels quite different.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

For me the most comfortable guitar to play is the ES-335. The worst is probably the Strat.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

The SG is only comfortable to me if it has the larger neck, and not the slim 60's style. Les Pauls are ok, Strats are ok if you manage to avoid the middle pickup and whacking the volume control, I'd pick a Tele over a Strat and Les Paul for comfort any day. Flying V...great when standing includes the Explorer, the Firebird is comfy but the body is small and light and you end up worrying more about where the headstock is. Most comfortable all around......is this....


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i have both an LP standard and Strat.
i prefer my MM Luke 1. weight is great and the body is slightly smaller than a strat. the controls are also further away from the strings than a start so you don't hit the volume pot with your hand .


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

A good SG can teach you a lot about guitars in general, if you take the time to learn to appreciate what it has to offer.

A few minutes in the store, or a few months at home is not enough.

Once that SG is set up to your liking, it is a force to be reckoned with. 

My SG goes into rotation for a few weeks every month. It does not take me long to realize that it should be left out on a stand, ready to use. It is one of my most inexpensive guitars, and perhaps the most resonant unplugged. The guitar begs you to experiment with the amp cranked and use the volume/tone knobs.

A good SG is in my top 5 guitars, if that is all that I am allowed to keep.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually don't much get along with SGs. I prefer a rounder neck profile, I find them a little neck heavy, and when playing I always feel like the neck is way longer than it is. I also don't care for the strap button on the back, though I do suffer that position on some guitars I like a little better, like a Firebird, or a 339/335 style.

Some people love them, but they've just never been for me. I've own 3, a Std, a 61 RI, and a Historic 61 RI in Pelham blue. All cool guitars but none stuck around. I only gigged once, and that was with the 61 RI.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the above is very close to my own experience. the larger bodies seem to be pretty comfy to me, contrary to the opinion of many others. 335, explorer, mockingbird are all very comfy to me. the sg is the guitar i LOVE the look of, but in my hands it feels like it's a plank. every one i've played seemed to have a flat neck that i don't like.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> I don't get the Tele thing personally. I've owned many guitars and even owned a Tele....once. Used it for a while but found the body like a LP, big but doesn't sound nearly as good as a LP. It went to pasture after about a year. It was ok but I wouldn't buy another.


Well, if you're wanting a Tele to sound like a Les Paul OF COURSE you're not going to be happy with it. A Tele is what it is and should be appreciated for that. I would be willing to bet that there are a ton of recordings out there that were played on a Tele that you absolutely love the guitar sound. That being said, there are dual HB Teles out there. Now they won't sound like a Les Paul either, but they're a nice hybrid of the two.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

There is guys out there using Tele's for their non-standard application. For instance John 5 has a large collection of them and he played with Marilyn Manson. That is music I normally don't associate with a Tele but he get's it done.










- - - Updated - - -

I am happy how this thread has gone so far. Lots of opinions as expected but no personal fighting, so that is cool. It just goes to prove to each their own eh?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I understand it doesn't sound like a LP....that was my point. To be honest, I replaced the neck PU in my Tele with a humbucker and still never really bonded with it. Never was a huge fan of the lead PU/bridge assembly and if I'm going to play a bolt-on neck guitar, I find the Strat an infinitely more satisfying experience. IMO



JBFairthorne said:


> Well, if you're wanting a Tele to sound like a Les Paul OF COURSE you're not going to be happy with it. A Tele is what it is and should be appreciated for that. I would be willing to bet that there are a ton of recordings out there that were played on a Tele that you absolutely love the guitar sound. That being said, there are dual HB Teles out there. Now they won't sound like a Les Paul either, but they're a nice hybrid of the two.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The SG is comfortable, but for me it's the es339. It's really light and easy to play either standing or sitting down. Although the size of the neck doesn't bother me, the 30/60 neck of the 339 suits me fine.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a les Paul axcess and a sg style guitar that are both neck heavy 
I just made (today) a counter weight for the strap and it's awesome 
It's a small binocular case with BBs in it I attached to my strap 
The axces Les Paul is very light and I was constantly adjusting it but the extra say pound made a huge difference in the feel. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gibsonguitarguy said:


> I have a les Paul axcess and a sg style guitar that are both neck heavy
> I just made (today) a counter weight for the strap and it's awesome
> It's a small binocular case with BBs in it I attached to my strap
> The axces Les Paul is very light and I was constantly adjusting it but the extra say pound made a huge difference in the feel.
> ...


Sounds like a simple solution.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Comfort? What are ya, a bunch of nancies?

This is art. Its supposed to be difficult. Its supposed to be trying. Comfort has nothing to do with it. In fact, isn't 'comfortable' the enemy of art?





I play a Les Paul. With a Bigsby. Thick, square-edged, heavy - but sounds like a pist-off Zeus. 
And I play a G6120. Light but big, thick, bulky, feed-backy. 
And occasionally a Dean Z (Explorer shape - which is actually very comfortable) which is more an offensive weapon, with all its pointy bits that hit and poke everything within 5 feet of me.

So I guess I'm not much into comfort. While I haven't cut an ear off yet, I've probably wrecked a few pairs in my time!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I become one with my guitar when I am comfortable and thats how I create my music. I used to use wacky tobacky for that, but now that I am married and have kids I have to find other means, so comfort is that way I go. Lets me move and groove to get into a tune.



High/Deaf said:


> Comfort? What are ya, a bunch of nancies?
> 
> This is art. Its supposed to be difficult. Its supposed to be trying. Comfort has nothing to do with it. In fact, isn't 'comfortable' the enemy of art?
> 
> ...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

With tongue now out of cheek - I guess I am comfortable playing everything I play. Or is it 'adapted to'? When I first traded my strat copy for an LP 40 years ago, I thought the LP was uncomfortable. Square, heavy, controls a mile away - but I adapted. A few years later, I added a real Strat to my collection and, "why's this stupid volume pot in the way". Again, I adapted and could switch back and forth. The G6120 took some getting used to - with the master vol under the neck p/u. But I've adapted to it too. Not my fave pot location, but there are other things about a Gretsch that other guitars just won't do that I tolerate that idiosyncrasy.


On topic, never been a fan of SG's. Too 'neck divey' and I find the controls too bunched together. But if I wanted to badly enough, I would adapted. Really, I think I just find SG's too demonic. They _scare_ me!!!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, I got the gist of your last post from your previous post and I agree. There is always something about any given instrument that I could say would make it better for me if only they had just ______. If you want the favourable characteristics of a particular instrument, sometimes you have to adapt your playing style to it's design.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Really, I think I just find SG's too demonic. They _scare_ me!!!!


If this is what you were looking at, then I could understand your apprehension.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bluzfish said:


> If you want the favourable characteristics of a particular instrument, sometimes you have to adapt your playing style to it's design.


There's truth to this statement. I can move seamlessly from all my guitars. Their differing bodies, neck profiles, scale lengths etc don't seem to bother me like control layouts can. So in essence, I *should* be able to adapt to an SG


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Pewtershmit said:


> While this is all pretty subjective. For sheer comfort, I'd probably say the Parker Fly is the most comfortable I've played. BY FAR, not the type of guitar I like tone-wise and looks wise, but clearly they are engineered for comfort above all else.


I love my Parker. It's a 2004 Nite fly! Just so versatile. It's my go to guitar. And.................there so ugly there beautiful!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Adrian certainly likes his Fly...

[video=youtube_share;oTe-B0ZTtJ0]http://youtu.be/oTe-B0ZTtJ0[/video]


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I have owned a couple SG's over the years, and sitting down playing they are amazing. Unfortunately , like a lot of other guys have mentioned , the neck dives for the floor as soon as I let go of the headstock. I have never had one that didn't do this. Since I like to fiddle with my rig and leave guitar hanging around my neck, the SG is not for me. I would break the headstock if I used it regularly. I have tried a whack of different guitars but I always come back to my strat. It feels familiar and never let's me down.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1). have a Parker P44, and while it is heavier than the Fly (cheaper, too!), the body shape is surprisingly comfortable.

2) I have a Wilshire and a Coronet (identical body shape but a bit thinner and lighter). I second the view that they are very comfortable, and provide all the fret access of an SG.

3) The SG sits precariously at the edge of imbalance. It only takes a little difference in body density/mass to make it body-heavy OR neck-heavy. If yours is neck-heavy, stick a Bigsby on it and that will solve your balance issues.

4) When you have a short scale instrument, joined wayyyyyyy up the neck, you end up with very little of the strings over the body, and the bridge closer to the waist of the guitar than the hips, reducing deep bottom. You also risk compromising the neck tenon, unless you move the neck pickup back a bit towards the bridge. That, in turn, reduces the tonal contrast between neck and bridge pickups...unless you go with very different PUs for neck and bridge.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Forgot to tell you that I have '92 standard SG too! It's just so damned neck heavy! I rarely play it. I love my Parker so much more.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

It sounds like I lucked out with my SG then. When I let go of the guitar it just sits there. It seems to be well balanced.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Both of my SG's ('68 & '74) are very well balanced and not neck heavy in the slightest. They're also both less than 6.5 lbs which is the main reason I'm playing them given my current health issues (pinched nerves in neck/shoulders). I also dig their upper fret access and the fact that they sound great for slide playing. I don't really care for the body shape even though I seem to get a lot of compliments on their looks (seems to be a polarizing style - either people like it or hate it).

I'm also not wild about the willowy necks, but I adjust around that with a nice light touch/attack. They would potentially benefit from a neck-thru design like my Firebird V, probably get more sustain and better tuning stability but perhaps something would be traded off as a result. 

Long story short - I dig my SG's and they rock mightily, wouldn't own another Strat/Tele again if someone paid me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Most comfortable? No, not for me. It feels like a little too much neck and not enough body, in my hands. The looks, IMO are polarizing. Ive warmed up to them, but still not one of my faves.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I seems probable that "balance" means different things to different people. Additionally it has different degrees of importance to different people.

The reason I say this is because I keep reading testimonials about all these perfectly balanced SGs and yet, I have not played one that I would call balanced, ever.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Although I've been a "Strat guy" most of my life, lately I've been grabbing an SG first. This being said, I went through about a dozen guitars before finding 2 keepers ('65 Jr. & a VOS Std). The formula for me seems to be lightweight guitar + beefier neck + long tenon (this seems to address the tuning issues common on models w/ slim necks). The tighter controls don't bug me & the high fret access makes up for any other perceived issues. Think I'm also enjoying the slinkier feel of the shorter scale length. Even though everyone's default is to play a few AC/DC riffs when grabbing one, a good SG is an incredibly versatile guitar.

P.S. Love the look of a white Custom but the middle pickup always ends up getting in the way.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I seems probable that "balance" means different things to different people. Additionally it has different degrees of importance to different people.
> 
> The reason I say this is because I keep reading testimonials about all these perfectly balanced SGs and yet, I have not played one that I would call balanced, ever.


Balance is balance - a guitar either nose dives when you take your hands off of it or it doesn't. I can't stand a unbalanced guitar as they're annoying and completely unusable to me. I simply wouldn't own/play two SG's if they had ANY sign of nosedive whatsoever. 

FWIW, I've never played a pre-'80 SG that was neck heavy outside of the ones that someone put Grovers on. No wonder though - the extra 6 ozs of headstock weight with the Grovers makes a huge difference on a very light guitar leveraged across a long, protruding neck.

You ever play a stock pre-'80 Gibson SG by chance?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I put a third pickup in my sg (a busted up epiphone g400....damn pete townsend wannabes).
I used a neck pickup mounting ring and kept it flush with the ring...does not get in the way.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

deleted, started new thread


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtone said:


> Balance is balance - a guitar either nose dives when you take your hands off of it or it doesn't. I can't stand a unbalanced guitar as they're annoying and completely unusable to me. I simply wouldn't own/play two SG's if they had ANY sign of nosedive whatsoever.
> 
> FWIW, I've never played a pre-'80 SG that was neck heavy outside of the ones that someone put Grovers on. No wonder though - the extra 6 ozs of headstock weight with the Grovers makes a huge difference on a very light guitar leveraged across a long, protruding neck.
> 
> You ever play a stock pre-'80 Gibson SG by chance?


Well, no, balance is not the same for everyone in this context.

For example, a Les Paul typically sits with the neck elevated when you play it standing.

"Balanced" could easily mean it sits level when you take your hands off the neck. 

If that is satisfactory to you then you might correctly say SGs are balanced.

Yes, I've played SGs from before the 80s and even bought a couple.

They were all neck heavy and none were balanced the way I like them.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always been more of a Fender guy, so Strat bodies are comfortable for me. I also really like the feel of my Duosonic, which shares the thin body style with SG's, and I love light-weight instruments.

I've owned a couple of Epiphone SG's that I bought on eBay, but they were such poor guitars that I craigslisted them as a pair and sold them a week later. Can't tell you much about how they balanced because I never put straplocks on them to try that. However.......One of my main basses is a 1963 Gibson EB3, which has an SG body, and even with the longer 30" scale neck, it balances beautifully.

I'm not much of a Gibson fan overall because I don't like flat fretboards, but if I was going to buy a Gibson guitar, it would definitely be an SG. (I just gave away my LP to a friend.)


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I just have a lowly 2014 Gibson SGJ. I bought it because it had a really good feel to it and I wanted to get a better SG experience than what I was getting from the Epiphone SG Special that I traded in for it. 

Before I bought it, I just used a cheap Levy strap, and there is little to no neck dive while standing without an instrument cable plugged into it. If you use a Yorkville coily cord, I believe that it will anchor any guitar that wants to dive. I just use a coily cord for playing while sitting or while standing close to my amps and pedals. There is too much drag for using it when distance is involved.

It is comfortable, and easy to play; but not always my favorite guitar for the sound I want to generate. I tend to use it most with modelling amps and my pod with headphones. If I ever played out again, it would be with one of the Strats, the G&L, or a Les Paul. 




It is a fun guitar to play once in a while, that enhances my ability to adapt to other guitars. It is not my number one, but needs to be played. I learn something from every guitar that I play,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll end up with a 9 lb SG.


Talk about defeating the purpose, LOL.

But, I've always lusted for an SG. As a teen I pretty much made a study of the early Alice Cooper albums, which featured SGs a lot. 

I'm talking Love it to Death through Muscle of Love.

Then I discovered Frank Zappa.

As a young guy learning to play, the SG played heavily in my image of what a cool electric guitar was.

I'll have one made or find one heavy enough to do what I want it to do.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Tried standing up with my 1983 SG special (7 lbs), and don't notice any neck dive (despite the Grover tuners). I'm using Schaller locks with a 2,5" leather strap (suede on the back).
nothing beats the SG for the access to the last frets (except the V!)


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the Strat body shape, and the extra space the 25.5-inch scale provides for my fingers in the upper frets. There is a caveat to this though -- for some reason, I play better on guitars with flush-mounted or floating Floyds that are NOT recessed into the body. Maybe it is all that time spent with my old RG410, which featured a floating, non-recessed original Edge, but it does seem to make a difference for me.

My Highway One Strat is my number one, but is getting real competition from an old Roadstar with a floating Edge and a heavenly neck for that reason.

I have to admit I also like the RG bodies with the all- access neck joint and the Wizard III neck. It just works for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For me, my most comfortable guitars are my superstrats...esp those with a neck through body. I like the smooth seamless way the neck joins the body. And something just feels right about it being a single solid unit (you forget about the "wings" of the body).
In my quiver, its a couple Lado superstrats from the 80's, an Ibanez Prestige RGT220 neck through (although the neck is a touch wide and flat for my liking), and a Charvel San Dimas (unfortunately not neck through, but would be perfect if it didn't have the typical blocky fender style neck joint).


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

When my back goes out the only two guitars I have that I can play standing up are my SGJ and my Danelectro DC-3. Fortunately they are two of my favourites anyway. And yes they both have a serious neck dive but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that someone mentioned 'neck heavy', I just realized the SG I've played since 75, *is* indeed slightly neck heavy.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

